# Key Largo Bay Boat



## georgia_hunter (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm looking at up grading to a 22ft Key Largo Bay boat and was wondering if anyone on here owns one. I just want to make sure I am not wasting my money on this purchase


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jan 30, 2014)

Only thing i dont like about the key largos are the open low transom.
But the new ones may be different. I had a 2002 that would flood thru the back. It was the 23ft CC.


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm not sure if they still are but the used to be made with a plywood stringer system coated in glass. Wood in a boat isn't good


----------



## ranger374 (Feb 1, 2014)

never heard many good things about them.  visit thehulltruth.com and look over there.  most of those guys are pretty knowledgeable about saltwater boats


----------



## oldmossyhorns (Feb 2, 2014)

I worked for the company that owns, builds, and sells them....Don't buy one. They have good intentions by building boats working folks can afford, but in this case, you definitely get what you pay for in comparison to other boats.


----------



## pottydoc (Feb 2, 2014)

Southernhoundhunter said:


> I'm not sure if they still are but the used to be made with a plywood stringer system coated in glass. Wood in a boat isn't good



There's a whole bunch of multi million dollar sportfish boats out there that use wood in their construction. The early model Freeman cat boats were wood. Plus a pile more boats still being built. As long as it's built correctly, there is nothing wrong with wood being used in boat construction.


----------



## biggabuck (Feb 2, 2014)

Don't know much about Largo's. But I had a Stratos 22 Bay star and I was a great bay boat. They are hard to find but they are in the same price range as Largo's. Just my .02


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 14, 2014)

Smaller boats/ fishing boats should not use wood in construction. The better boats have not used wood in years.

Million dollar boats have owners that can afford to maintain them.
The first thing you have checked by a surveyor on a used boat that has wood in it is the wood.

Pathfinder, older sea Pro, there are a lot of good brands out there.

How much are you looking to spend?


----------



## biggabuck (Feb 14, 2014)

Ive had 2 sea pro. A 210 and now I have a 235 with twins. Both are great boat the 210 with ox66 200 was a speed deamon.


----------



## pottydoc (Feb 15, 2014)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Smaller boats/ fishing boats should not use wood in construction. The better boats have not used wood in years.
> 
> Million dollar boats have owners that can afford to maintain them.
> The first thing you have checked by a surveyor on a used boat that has wood in it is the wood.
> ...




Really? And you base that on what evidence? The Freeman cats are wood boats, if you think they're not one of the "better" boats you would be sadly mistaken. Cheap built boats are just that, cheap. No matter if they have wood in the or not. If they're built properly, there's nothing bad about using wood in smaller/fishing boat. If a guy can afford a boat, he can afford to maintain it, no matter what the size or cost. I owned a 1994 203 Dusky for ten years. It has wood in the transom and stringers. I still see it occasionally at the ramp, still belongs to the guy who bought it from me, and still has zero hull or transom issues.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 16, 2014)

Nothing against well built wooden boats at all.

With smaller,less than 24' boats  bought by the average user over time little things can be overlooked.
Not properly sealing the transducer screws or thru hull fitting.

The  OP was looking at a used boat.  If you don't know how to really check for water intrusion into wood substructure you can end up with an expensive  repair.

Rebuilt a few transoms that looked fine until you see the motor moving around in rough water. Then start looking, tightening motor bolts and notice no sealant or improper sealant around them.

Many good looking seldom used boats are structurally worse off than well used scuffed up ones.
An example, a boat that was bought and used for a few years, cleaned and kept up.  After a few years the owner uses the boat less and it sits. It looks good low hours etc.

Sitting there the plug was left in and over time the battery dies and or the bilge pump fails allowing rainwater to collect.
Water soaks the wood and it rots unseen from the inside.

Foam and gelcoat is not waterproof either, it just takes a little longer. Cored hull Vikings can rot just like the a Carolina Skiff.

Buy a boat new and you know how it is maintained. A used boat is cleaned up, rain water drained out etc the buyer does not see how it was kept.

Smaller boats are usually maintained by the owner, not a boat yard. Knowledge and proper materials are essential for longterm care of a boat.
A 50K inshore boat built with the best care and materials can be found 10yrs. later with clear sealant around thru hulls and wire nuts on wiring in the bilge.

Where you find real damage is where you and the PO can't see or get to easily. Bilge, stringers, subfloor etc., out of sight out of mind unless there is an issue.

My advice, look at used boats less than 6 years old that are well used, not beat up but used by someone that likes to be on the water. They tend to maintain them and notice little things before they become big things.

I swore off boats bigger than what i could drag by myself 30 years ago. Then 6yrs. ago i ran across a 20' Hewes Light Tackle with a new F 150 on it that the owner had to sell due to job loss. I got back into boats doing rewires and refits.
Been around them all my life. The fiberglass men that i know have drums of resin in their shops.

I look at boats from the inside, not the cushions and number of cupholders.

I like wood boats, spent many hours helping restore an old Chris Craft sanding, sealing, etc. I did not mean to offend anyone or any brand.
For someone that doesn't know what can be involved in a used boat i feel that it is better for them to look at newer non wood construction boats.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 16, 2014)

BTW,
Duskys are fine boats as are Parkers etc.


----------



## swamp hunter (Feb 16, 2014)

Wood is fine, If you are the Orginal Owner and have took care of it well, As in as Bilge says Sealant on anything that pierces the skin, And Sealant again every year. 
I'll never buy another Wood Anything boat again. I've did my time with Fiberglass.
Down where I live I've seen a fair amount of old sunk Boats, Almost all wood Hulled. Folks buy them and don't have a clue or don't even know what their up for...till it sinks


----------

